# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #70



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This week the guys ponder where our country goes next, civility or civil war. Also more on the climate change hoax and we talk about a man and his therapy pet.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-11-19T21_19_54-08_00

Or watch/listen on YouTube.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> This week the guys ponder where our country goes next, civility or civil war. Also more on the climate change hoax and we talk about a man and his therapy pet.
> 
> https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-11-19T21_19_54-08_00


You screwball! You were recording before I was ready!!!!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Denton said:


> You screwball! You were recording before I was ready!!!!


LOL. Hey Denton, do you think you are Enrico Caruso?

Concerning Hillary:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> LOL. Hey Denton, do you think you are Enrico Caruso?
> 
> Concerning Hillary:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Mmmmm.....









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

For those who prefer youtube on their computer:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Fire up the Barbie!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Fire up the Barbie!
> 
> View attachment 61001


I'm thinking they wouldn't be endangered if they were farmed. Make them valuable as fine food!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

More than meets (meats) the eye.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sas. 
Water and the ice in a glass. 
Fresh water: yes it’s the same. Water level stays the same. 
Sea water - makes the ice float higher therefore displacing less water so when the ice melts the water level rises. 
But not all the ice is in the sea. When that ice melts the water levels will rise. 

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> sas.
> Water and the ice in a glass.
> Fresh water: Yes it's the same. Water level stays the same.
> Sea water - makes the ice float higher therefore displacing less water so when the ice melts the water level rises.
> ...


fake science!! Faaaake science!!!!!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> fake science!! Faaaake science!!!!!


Which bit??

Ice displaces a volume of fresh water or less sea water?

Dead Sea anyone?

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Which bit??
> 
> Ice displaces a volume of fresh water or less sea water?
> 
> ...


I was being funny. Obviously, we didn't think about your points.

HOWEVER, now that I am thinking about it, ever seen an ice berg? There's a heck of a lot more of it below the surface. Looks about like the cubes in my bourbon.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Without the seals lounging on them, of course.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

If the seals weren’t on the icebergs they’d float higher. 

I’m still tuning into your humour. I’m getting there. Slowly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> If the seals weren't on the icebergs they'd float higher.
> 
> I'm still tuning into your humour. I'm getting there. Slowly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seals on ice bergs? I was talking about on the cubes in my bourbon. Miniature seals. They remind me of manatees! :vs_laugh:

I'd better add emoticons to help you catch on to my goofiness!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> Seals on ice bergs? I was talking about on the cubes in my bourbon. Miniature seals. They remind me of manatees! :vs_laugh:
> 
> I'd better add emoticons to help you catch on to my goofiness!


Ahhh

Gotcha. BIG bourbon.

Anyways: here you go - http://rexcurry.net/manateefarm.html

And

http://floridahillbilly.com/manatee-steaks-finally/

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Ahhh
> 
> Gotcha. BIG bourbon.
> 
> ...


Yes! Farm and eat them!


----------

